# Family Man, Family Leader



## KMK

This book changed my life. I had no idea what being a man was all about. I was a husband and a father already, but Mr. Lancaster taught me how to be a godly husband and father. Mr. Lancaster uses the Bible to tear down the strongholds and high things of feminism in our society and establish the truth of biblical patriarchy.

As the founder and editor of Patriarch Magizine he has gone toe to toe with feminists for years so he knows the issues inside and out. Also, being an ordained elder in the PCA he knows how to teach using language that is easy to understand.

Mr. Lancaster establishes right up front that it is the man who will be held to an account for the succeses and failures of his family. And once he establishes that biblical fact, he moves on to teach how men can work toward familial success by identifying three important roles for family men: The father as king, the father as priest, and the father as prophet of his family.

His overall message is that a revival is needed in biblical manhood or this society will expect to see an ever-increasing rise in the numbers of effeminate boys and masculine women, and the total breakdown of the Christian family.


----------

